# Sticky  Links to snorkle threads (650i, 750, 360 and 650 prairie, 650SRA)



## Brute650i

3" center snorkel Brute 650i/750 by robisra

Original Brute Snorkel Instructions by Polaris425

How to snorkel a Prairie V-twin (03) by hondarecoveryman

How-To: Center snorkles on 650sra (2.5" intake-2" Belt) by Smkblwr

How To Snorkel Your Brute 750 (Side Snorks) by usmctadpole

How To: Snorkel the Prairie 360 by eyelyktoys

Dual airbox snorks on Brute Force 650i/750 by Brute650i

*3" Intake & 2" CVT Snorkel ('08 650 SRA)* by TYRFRYR


----------

